# Need help with I.D.



## ShroomyJ (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello, folks. I'm just getting into 'shrooming in PA, and could use some help with identification. Found this on a fallen tree. There were several dozens growing in clusters. White polyspore white/pale yellow on top.Very light tan/yellow on bottom.























Thanks for any help.


Cheers.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks like an old chicken of the woods to me. When they get past their prime they lose their color, eventually becoming completely white. But, make a note of the location of that tree, and go back earlier next year. You might find a nice flush of chickens. I found a brand new chicken log this year. I know it's brand new because I've been hiking past it for years, and never saw anything on it. This year, I spotted the chickens from about 80 yards away, before I got anywhere near the log. Don't know how long it will last before the log is played out, but I'll enjoy it until it does.


----------



## ShroomyJ (Nov 4, 2020)

Thanks, shroomsearcher. Greatly appreciated.


Cheers.


----------



## ChetLe (Mar 15, 2020)

ShroomyJ said:


> Hello, folks. I'm just getting into 'shrooming in PA, and could use some help with identification. Found this on a fallen tree. There were several dozens growing in clusters. White polyspore white/pale yellow on top.Very light tan/yellow on bottom.
> View attachment 36864
> View attachment 36864
> View attachment 36865
> ...


Looks like white cheese polypore


----------



## PORT (Nov 10, 2018)

Definitely Chick of The Woods. Good luck ne t year.


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

Looks like white cheese polypore to me also. I've neverseen or hear of a "chicken" with light tan bottom.If it was a chicken that turned white on top it would also trun white on the bottom. Most chickens show some sort of brancnihg but these pics don;'t show that.


----------



## ShroomyJ (Nov 4, 2020)

Here's a picture of them in situ:


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Hmmmm. I might have to change my mind!


----------

